# Having trouble with DX P60 "Drop in" and 6P.



## peoplefood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,

Im trying to figure out if im doing something wrong, or if Dealextreme sent me the wrong item#.

I have read lots of reviews about _[link removed by moderator]_ "Item #14442" and Kramer5150s video shows that the lamp should simply drop right in to the 6P, but this is not the case with the item I received. Can anyone help me identify the module that I received? Or offer any tips about something I might be missing here? Im using a Surefire 6P with 2x CR123A primary cells. thanks - Robert


----------



## tx101 (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you drop it in and it does not work ???
Try removing the large outer spring and then drop in the module.


----------



## matt0 (Sep 18, 2008)

Try removing the outer spring on the DX drop-in.


----------



## peoplefood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for your quick replies, I have tried removing the outer spring, and the module does fit better, but even with the spring removed, the bezel does not screw down completely, and the module becomes stuck in the barrel of the 6P and I have to push through the back to get it out. I also noted that the labels are different from whats shown on DX. The pictures for item #14442 say "Solar Force R2-M" while my label says "Super Bright R2" but I know that sometimes the pictures are not accurate on dx so im not sure what to make of it. I have opened a RMA request with dx, and I'll see how that goes. I suppose now I will wait and see what they say. if anyone has anymore insight, please share. 

thanks again - Robert


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it actually a 14442 5-mode?

Maybe they sent you a 11836 single mode. The picture on DX for the 11836 does show "Super Bright R2".


----------



## cernobila (Sep 18, 2008)

You have a typical "longer" D26 drop-in, most today are like that. Check all contacts to make sure that this is not the problem, check the soldering on the drop-in and most importantly do not tighten down all the way, you will put too much pressure on the middle spring.....leave a bout 5mm gap between the bezel and body, should work fine.....if it doesn’t than there is something wrong with the unit, good luck……btw, make sure that the unit is ok with 6V, most are but some are not.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a DX single mode R2 dropin and it has the same problem.
If I use a SF bezel, it does not screw down all the way but still works, but if I use a G&P bezel, it fits perfectly.
I think its just a QC problem


----------



## cernobila (Sep 18, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I have a DX single mode R2 dropin and it has the same problem.
> If I use a SF bezel, it does not screw down all the way but still works, but if I use a G&P bezel, it fits perfectly.
> I think its just a QC problem



Original SF bezels have been designed for the original shorter P60 lamps, after market ones may or may not be a better fit with the longer drop-ins.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

that module is very different from the "Solarforce R2-M" (DX14442) in my video. Ive got it apart, on my desk now as I type. The barrel of the reflector should just drop right into the body. I can fine tune the length of the module by adjusting the pill and screw it in or out. No gap, and a nice snug fit all around.

The 14442 I have has NO soldered components/OPamps on the back side of the driver board. Just a spring. FWIW, my DX11836 also does not have those SMT components either.

I am not sure what module they sent you, but it certainly does not look like any of the ones they sent me (6090, 11836, 14442).

Good Luck though. If the DX RMA falls through shoot me a PM, I'd be willing to buy the module off you for whatever you paid. I have been very open in my support of DX and their modules, I feel I owe it to CPF to at least take a look at it.


----------



## peoplefood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for helping me out, I really appreciate it, I followed the suggestions and I didnt tighten the bezel down completely, but the module would not turn on, I think that I may have received a faulty or possibly the wrong unit so now im going to go ahead with the RMA process, wish me luck! and thanks so much for the quick replies, everyone here has been extremely helpful - Robert


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

peoplefood said:


> Thanks to everyone for helping me out, I really appreciate it, I followed the suggestions and I didnt tighten the bezel down completely, but the module would not turn on, I think that I may have received a faulty or possibly the wrong unit so now im going to go ahead with the RMA process, wish me luck! and thanks so much for the quick replies, everyone here has been extremely helpful - Robert



Did you unscrew the pill a little from the reflector? It should not be tightened all the way into the reflector, loosen it up a turn or two. I have found that if the pill is tightened all the way, intermittent contact can result.


----------



## outersquare (Sep 18, 2008)

same thing with mine, i have the DX "R2" dropin but it doesn't fit 6PDL


----------



## lronchef (Sep 18, 2008)

I've got the G2 light and have ordered two different DX drop ins. One Q5 cree single mode drop in and the R2 multi mode drop in. I took the big spring off both because they were unneeded, and with that first one, I had to force the device into the chassis by screwing the bezel on with force because it wouldn't screw down the last 1/8" or so. It needed to be squeezed into place a little. I removed it and checked the chassis and lamp and bezel head for any damage and noticed none...concluding that it was just in need of a tight fit. The R2 drop in did not need forcing. Both fit perfectly.

I'm guessing the P6 and G2 have the same dimensions so I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

FWIW... heres 14442, "Solarforce R2-M" that I reviewed. You can see how loose mine is. IMHO a tight / snug fitting module would improve heat transfer, provided its not so big that it can't insert.... kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 18, 2008)

Those pics look normal for some of the fittings of drop-ins. Sometimes there is no gap, and sometimes there is. Try removing the label.

Bill


----------



## peoplefood (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the pictures Kramer5150, I will forward those to DX and hopefully they will issue an exchange for me


----------



## peoplefood (Sep 23, 2008)

I just wanted to tie up this thread, I sent some pictures to DX and they determined that their entire stock of item "14442" led drop ins are the wrong part.  or as they put it 

"Thank you for your help .We have checked that all stock provide by our supplier are wrong and have all wrong items changed with supplier . " 

So problem solved, and Heads up to anyone else who has ordered a 14442 in the last 2 weeks, cheers -r


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 6, 2008)

BUMP... Curious if DX ever resolved this one?


----------



## hpz (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there guys, i have just ordered and received the 14442 drop in to use with my SF G2. Fitting so far is good and snug, but my question is the amount of current this unit draws.

Running on a pair of RCR123 3.7v:

High : 300ma
Med : 220ma
Low : 130ma

I'm quite disappointed with the amount of current drawn. Any idea how i could fix it or make it brighter? (BTW i received the 'Super Bright R2' module with the chips soldered on the spring side.)

Cheers


----------



## Ajay (Mar 3, 2009)

hpz said:


> Hi there guys, i have just ordered and received the 14442 drop in to use with my SF G2. Fitting so far is good and snug, but my question is the amount of current this unit draws.
> 
> Running on a pair of RCR123 3.7v:
> 
> ...



HPZ, you can change the circuit board in your drop-in to one of these:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7425

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3256

There are many other choices out there on many different websites. Just search CPF. You will need some pretty decent soldering skills to do this.
Just remember to get a circuit board that supports the maximum voltage you will be using in your light, 2x cells max out around 8.4v or so.

I just got a 6p and I will be changing the board on my drop-in from a 5 mode to two modes once I get the drop-in and circuit board from Kai.

Best of luck


----------



## kosPap (Mar 4, 2009)

hmm not with the 7425 board....it is too high for the module casing....

But I will recommend the 3256 one...It is only 750mA but it is very efficient.. See this

BTW there is a chance your module has a "Keenan" type board (tested also there). And a better chance it is performing just as inefficiently...


----------



## andreah (Mar 5, 2009)

Which *R2 5-Mode* is the best for this one?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18843


----------



## seaside (Mar 5, 2009)

peoplefood, judging by the look of the board, your's looks like DX sku 17593. kramer, what do you think?


----------



## andreah (Mar 5, 2009)

seaside said:


> peoplefood, judging by the look of the board, your's looks like DX sku 17593. kramer, what do you think?


*5*-Mode


----------



## peoplefood (Feb 8, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> BUMP... Curious if DX ever resolved this one?



Longest thread revival ever? anyway, yes DX refunded my purchase, they claimed the parts were mis marked by manufacturer.


----------

